# 1931 Streamline Henderson KJ



## cyclingday (Oct 17, 2015)

I know it's not a bicycle, but the topic of this forum is titled, " All things Schwinn."
And, a Schwinn it is!
I like to say, "It's the ultimate Schwinn."

I just got it back from the shop of Johnny Eagles who gave it a going over and now it runs like a Swiss watch!
Anyway, I'm pretty happy with the results and I just thought I'd like to share this fine piece of American history with you.
1931 Schwinn built, Streamline Henderson, model KJ.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow. Very nice machine you have there.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 17, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful! Something I would love to own someday. I'll show this next time someone asks me where the motor on my motorbike is!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 17, 2015)

You know, if I owned that thing I would get fat and lazy because I would stop riding all my bicycles!


----------



## Balloonatic (Oct 18, 2015)

That is BAD-ASS! Gorgeous color too... thanks for sharing, that's a beauty! Puts a smile on my face, I can imagine what it does for you... awesome.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Oct 18, 2015)

WOW ! I remember when I owned one of those...............then I woke up !

Todd


----------



## REC (Oct 18, 2015)

Incredible piece of history!!
Thanks for posting it. Now I have something to dream about for the next millennium.... or more.

WOW!
REC


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 18, 2015)

I cant talk Im gonna pass out


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 18, 2015)

That is awesome


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 18, 2015)

Damn Marty! That is beautiful! Will Cyclone Coaster let you ride with them on that? Ha!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Damn Marty! That is beautiful! Will Cyclone Coaster let you ride with them on that? Ha!




 Thanks, Don.
 I've always wanted to bring it out to one of the swap meets for people to see, but leaving it behind to ride the bicycle wouldn't be an option.
 It's been a work in progress the last few years, but now that it's all dialed in, I'm looking forward to riding it at some of the So,Cal. AMCA road runs next year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks great Marty. Don't you also have a '12 Henderson? Be nice to see them together! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 18, 2015)

Sweet lord! I used to suspect that you had all the toys, now my suspicion has been confirmed.


----------



## catfish (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice ride !!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 18, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks great Marty. Don't you also have a '12 Henderson? Be nice to see them together! V/r Shawn




 Thanks, Shawn.
 Not a 12 Henderson, but a 13 Excelsior model 4C.
Schwinn started building motorcycles in 1912 and discontinued after 1931. So with the 13 model Excelsior it is a nice timeline from the beginning and the end.
I was working on a deal for a 1925 Super X that would have been the perfect bike to represent the middle of the production, but I panicked and backed out before I came to my senses. 
I have regretted that move everysince. It was an original paint bike too. uggh!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow, Marty!  That is absolutely stunning.  Beautiful work, you really did it justice !!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2015)

Shawiiiiingggg

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## oquinn (Oct 18, 2015)

Schwinn built the baddest stuff ever!!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 18, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Sweet lord! I used to suspect that you had all the toys, now my suspicion has been confirmed.




My thoughts exactly. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## looneymatthew (Oct 18, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I know it's not a bicycle, but the topic of this forum is titled, " All things Schwinn."
> And, a Schwinn it is!
> I like to say, "It's the ultimate Schwinn."
> 
> ...




Dude! Unreal. 
That schwinn  is EPIC!


----------



## oquinn (Oct 19, 2015)

Please post a video of it running!!


----------



## walter branche (Oct 19, 2015)

*Henderson and Excelsior stock certificates*










, closed company only a few of these have ever been seen


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2015)

That stock certificate is amazing, Walter.
Thanks for posting it.
I'll get a video of my bike running the next time I wheel it out.
It was late the day I brought it home and didn't think of shooting any live action pictures.
Here's a neat photo of a Henderson model KJ from back in the day.
By the look on that lady's face, they were turning heads even way back then.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice Marty!!!!
In March I went to the Mecum Motorcycle auction in Las Vegas and any 4 cylinder bike could not be touched for under 100K.
Oh by the way when you rev it up does it rock to the side?
One other thing. I hope you never have any clutch problems. You have to pull the motor out and split the cases to get at it.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks!
I've had the bike for quite awhile, and clutch problems were one of the plagues I inherited when I got it.
Fortunately one of the AMCA's co founders, judges, & master mechanics
Just happens to live about ten miles away, so I made arrangements to leave the bike with him for about six months, so he could work his magic, and what I got back, was a bike that could probably be ridden around the World without any problems.
Having Johnny Eagles build your motor, almost has as much clout as having Steve McQueen be one of its former owners.
I feel honored to have been able to work with John on this project.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2015)

The original brochure for the 1930 model Streamlines.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave429 (Nov 5, 2015)

That thing is sweet! I bet its like stepping back in time riding on it!


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 5, 2015)

*Gotta love the old motorcycles.*






Mike


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 5, 2015)

Just don't hire these guys to load it.  
[video=youtube;bDxj3vPOJKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxj3vPOJKw[/video]


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2015)

Some more period photographs of another 1931 Streamline Henderson model KJ.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2015)

Man that's cool Marty, maybe I could trade 10 of my HD (if I could clone it) for one like yours, Great bike!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I know it's not a bicycle, but the topic of this forum is titled, " All things Schwinn."
> And, a Schwinn it is!
> I like to say, "It's the ultimate Schwinn."
> 
> ...




Marty ... Good thing I kept my motorcycle License ... I'll be right over to take her for a spin ... Glad you got it out for a tune ... It was love at first sight when I saw this at your place ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 8, 2015)

We stopped by an antique store on our ride today, and I was pleasantly surprised to find this old photograph of a guy on a 31 KJ.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

